# PTSD & TBI members



## 89delta (Oct 18, 2015)

Let me thank all of you for your service my brothers and sister. Dealing with either or both is a struggle within itself....

I have been through two relationships,cthe first lasting 1.5 yrs and the last 6yrs......all to end in failure because the past always comes back in one shape or form.

I have been on over 6 meds at one sitting in the morning and in the evening. But nothing seems to work for me...just makes me feel like a zombie.......what have you tried and have had success with.....


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I learned to make my "symptoms" into strengths. I work a security job. I am also fortunate to have Shoots, who wont let me leave her or push her away. She understands the way I am as her family has a history in emergency services, and has seen it before.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

89delta said:


> Let me thank all of you for your service my brothers and sister. Dealing with either or both is a struggle within itself....
> 
> I have been through two relationships,cthe first lasting 1.5 yrs and the last 6yrs......all to end in failure because the past always comes back in one shape or form.
> 
> I have been on over 6 meds at one sitting in the morning and in the evening. But nothing seems to work for me...just makes me feel like a zombie.......what have you tried and have had success with.....


Just remember you are not alone. Reach out to your brothers that served and talk about it. I lost a good friend about a year ago...he never reached out, just went off his meds and took his own life. Caught all of us that served with him completely off guard. Each and every day, I miss him and wish I could have been more perceptive. DO NOT hesitate to ask for help. There are quite a few members on here that have served and been on the 2 way range. I bet you could PM any one of us if you need to talk.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Meds are not the answer. They are helpful to a point, but they are there to just numb the symptoms while you begin to work through your PTSD. Here's what has helped me. My faith in God, my awareness that I was created for a purpose greater than myself, awareness of triggers and doing what I can to avoid them or remove them, talking to others who share my struggle. I agree with JaktheSoldier and Viper. Always remember, you are not defined by your PTSD. Don't let it define you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I rejected the VA's offer of drugs. All they do is turn you into a zombie. The drugs only mask the symptoms.
In the mid 1980's I was in a new (at the time) VA program called The Vet Center. Vet Center Program Home
There I received counseling and therapy. This got me started on the road to healing. Key for me was when I quit self medicating with alcohol, and found a relationship with God.
No mind altering substances of any kind + God + time elapsed = an inner peace I had never had before.
PTSD never goes completely away, you have learn to deal with it in a positive manner. That, plus time, brings comfort.

Just my experience, your mileage may vary.


----------



## 89delta (Oct 18, 2015)

I have found a lot of current active duty and former service members involved in a local Reef Club. So I started with a 26g tank and grew to a 120g Reef system. But due to the split I had to let it go just to part ways. My mini-me and I started again with a 29g biocube and has made a difference in me or so he says....that and playing the video games with him. Next summer his mom and I are entertaining the idea of letting him shoot at the range when I begin with her self defence shooting regiment I have made for her.

I thank you all for your thoughts on the subject matter as I don't like the zomie life as well, and for lending an ear if needed.


----------

